# Cheap Ecogears on Ebay



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

I have been watching these
http://search.stores.ebay.com.au/ecogea ... eNameZWD1S
Over the past few days and they are selling like hotcakes.
They have most colours and at only $16.95! plus $2 postage. if u went and bought a few you could comeout cheaply. My local sells them for $21.95. I have now bought 3 sx40's from this company.
Thanks


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

$16.95 + $2.00 postage = $18.95 ..... that ends up more expensive than in most tackle shops :? i dunno where you getting you SX40's for $21.95 for but your getting ripped off big time. If your paying more than $18 for for them your getting riped off.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought one from Sundown marine at Redcliffe this arvo for $16.95


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

OHH OK IT SOUNDS CHEAP TO ME THO


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

even the exy places are selling them for $17.95
BCF, anaconda etc.

mate you wouldnt want to pay anymore than that,

look for sales etc and you should get them for $15-16


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

see procatch in sunnybank can get them for $15


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

MS is right! Go and see Milan at Procatch in Sunnybank.
That reminds me I'll have to make a trip up there soon.

Chris


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

BCF provides my pricing ceiling - if you are paying more than 80% of the price BCF are trying to rip off - I mean sell - then you are paying to much. And you can buy an SX40 at BCF for about $18 - so the real price should be $16 or less.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

so where is the best place to buy them in sydney, i have tried 3 shops that had none ?

Kerry


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Kerry,

Compete Angler have them for about $16.

They have stores at Villawood and in CBD.

Rob.


----------

